# Drag setting for Snapper Vs Jack



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I am new to the bottom fishing game and have some questions.

What do you guys set your drag at for snapper and then for jacks?

I have read 20 to 25 lbs but then some people talk of using 20lbs leaders for snapper so they cant be using 20 lbs line and having a very high drag.:confused1:

How long of a leader and what size hook for live bait fishing for jacks. I have good access to crokers but read alot of you guys like pin fish. Are pin fish that much better or just easier to obtain.

Thanks Joe


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use about 10lbs of drag on my 30#gear, 16-18lbs on 50lb, 20-25lb on 80lb. This is fishing snapper, grouper and AJ's. 25lbs of drag on stand up gear is a lot to control for smaller build people... something to think about if you are smaller build. As far as leader size, when I go for AJ's, I like to use 80-130# leader about 6-8 ft long depending on structure and I prefer using either blue runners or pin fish because they stay alive and frisky 150ft down. Hope that helps, it works for me


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Unless you're fishing for Grouper 10 pounds of drag is a good place to start. Then all you have to do is adjust your drag as needed.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It depends on if you're gonna fish for 5lb snapper or 30 lb'er as to leader size and drag pressure. Which should be 1/3 of your line # .


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys I am not experienced enough to target one specific species of snapper, or snapper and not grouper. I am trying to find two nice quality reels that could fish for snapper, jacks and grouper or what ever else I might catch. 

I was hoping to buy a nice reel. Light weight 17 to 26 oz, metal body, etc... No spinners please. I am just not sure what *drag *setting are used on snapper or grouper. I have read 20-25 for jacks.

I already have two Senator 4/0. and two jigging setups, two 20lbs setups but I need at least one or two more. I prefer to have as few set ups aboard as possible. I don't see how people have reels in each line class aboard and ready to go for each particular need. I mean how much room do you guys have. LOL When I go out I need to be able to fish for what ever I find or shows up.  

Joe


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Kim said:


> Unless you're fishing for Grouper 10 pounds of drag is a god place to start. Then all you have to do is adjust your drag as needed.


Thanks. What if I include grouper. I like to set it up before I go and just remember were 10, 15 or 20lbs is. At at least on the lever drags.

Joe


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

My rule of thumb is pretty standard - like amaracfina - set the drag to about 1/3 the breaking strength of the line with the lever at the strike position.
(also consistent with Guam-bomb's numbers - and his leader selection is about what i use also) 

I will push beyond strike only when there is a big risk of a jack or grouper taking me into a wreck/rig/rock - during the fight 

I don't really adjust drags for species - But if I am fishing for Jacks, Grouper, or ever big Black snapper, I am ready to push the drag beyond strike and risk a line break rather than a sure cut off.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Folks often have no idea how much drag weight feels like...

If you set the drag so you can lift a gallon of water (8.8 lbs iirc) and have folks on the rod, with the gallon hidden, guess how much they are lifting...:whistling:... Not too many will guess it at under 10 lbs. and most will likely be guessing in excess of 25#...

Since trolling involves super quick takeoff from rest to spin, I usually will set drag at 20% for strike and either move lever or crank down star or knob once it is a fight. 

But for bottom work I would set it from 30-40% up to 70%+ depending on species and bottom structure and caught/cutoff ratio of the day... 

Brent


----------

